
Spy Blimp Caught Rogue Soldier on Tape After Shooting Spree - dfc
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/03/afghanistan-massacre-video/
======
geuis
I'm of the opinion that this guy needs to be turned over to Afghanistan
authorities for punishment. Whatever that may be. If we insist on other
countries deporting their citizens to us for copyright infringement, this is
clearly a case where mass murder should work in reverse.

~~~
Zhenya
He was in uniform and not acting as civilian, even if outside his direct
orders. Afghan law has no jurisdiction on a US soldier.

There is no legal mechanism to turn him over to the afghanis. (Any legal war
specialist, please correct me if I am wrong)

~~~
dfc
The WP is reporting that removing him from the theatre does not preclude him
from facing trial in afghanistan. But I also am not an expert the UCMJ.

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/american-
so...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/american-soldier-
accused-in-shooting-spree-flown-out-of-
afghanistan/2012/03/14/gIQA6RIrCS_story.html)

